# Trivia 4/30



## luckytrim (Apr 30, 2018)

trivia 4/30
DID YOU KNOW...
Although the exact origin of jump rope activity is unclear,  some date jump roping to ancient China; however, the Western versions probably  originated from 1600 A.D. ... Early Dutch settlers were some of the first jump  ropers in America.


1. Who was the President of the United States on Black  Tuesday, the day the
stock market crashed ?
2. Komodo dragons are the largest lizards in the world. What  is the only
country where these lizards can be found?
3. Definition - "F" - 6 letters
n. -
    1. a minor weakness or eccentricity in someone's  character
    2. the weaker part of a sword blade, from the middle to  the point.
4. What is typically the first sacrament received by Roman  Catholics?
5. Advil is the trademark for which drug?
6. Name That Tune!
"Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk,
I’m a woman’s man, no time to talk.
Music loud and women warm, I’ve been kicked  around,
Since I was born."
7. In which way was the popular gaming system "Wii" a first on  the market?
8. Which famous Hitchcock film was taken from a novel by  Robert Bloch ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
There are more pet tigers in Texas than there are tigers in  the wild.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Herbert Hoover
2.  Indonesia
3. Foible
4.  Baptism
5.  Ibuprofen
6.  Stayin' Alive
7.  The wireless controller detects movement
8. "Psycho"

TRUTH !!
One of the world's largest populations of tigers exists not in  the wild—but in captivity in the United States. With an estimated 5,000 tigers,  the U.S. captive tiger population exceeds the approximately 3,200 tigers in the  wild.  (2014 numbers)


----------

